# love-en small hunt just as much as Deer?



## Doeboy (Oct 20, 2005)

Just can't wait till deer hunting season is over so i can chase after small game i personal think it just rewarding as deer hunting what u guys think? Bought a new rifle to hunt small game too needs to be sighted in too can't wait. It a CZ452 with a Burris 3-9-40 scope Good Luck All!!!


----------



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

Been trying to wait but think i might sneek out for a **** hunt this week any way dan


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I am looking forward to the late pheasant season. My neighbor pulls in my drive last week to see if I was ready for the gun opener. In our talk we got on the subject of pheasant hunting. He tells me his son absolutely hates to pheasant hunt so he hunts by himself all the time. He asked if I would like to join him. I say sure, but ask if he knows where to find em cuz they're not around our area like they use to be. Then he tells me he has 700 acres of switchgrass to hunt in the coldwater area! Ye Ha!!! He's new to the neighborhood. I think I just found my new best friend!


----------



## lytemup (Sep 26, 2006)

agree- sitting in one spot all day waiting for something to walk by is fun for about 20 mins. though when the 'big one' does walk in that is quite a rush!


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

doeboy, you better get to the range and sight that bad boy in....dont wanna have any wandering bullets!


----------



## Doeboy (Oct 20, 2005)

LyonArmonial said:


> doeboy, you better get to the range and sight that bad boy in....dont wanna have any wandering bullets!


 Yes ser.... I was hunting deer today and saw at lease 12 Big fat busheetail, kept on thinking should of Squirrel hunt the morning and deer hunt afternoon and evening


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

eh, thats why you keep a little pea shooter....peg squirrels when ever you're bored


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

My kids would rather squirrel hunt anyday, a lot more action and seeing squirrels every time out. As soon as the gun deer season ends we'll be in the woods after tree rats and rabbits.


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

glnmiller said:


> My kids would rather squirrel hunt anyday, a lot more action and seeing squirrels every time out. As soon as the gun deer season ends we'll be in the woods after tree rats and rabbits.


 
dont forget the big bag to toss them all in!


----------



## cjric (Oct 30, 2004)

I enjoy rabbit and bird hunting much more than deer hunting.


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

*laughs* go after the nut chompers and watch a nosedive


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

only reason i hunt deer is to be with my buddies that for some strange reason feel its the tops in hunting. i think they just can't hit a target smaller then a deer myself...


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

Small game any day! I got a new Savage Model 25 NIB from 1967 that has never been shot. That will change soon! I inherited this gun that my Uncle won at a raffle and he never took it out of the box!


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

I'd be lying if I said I got the same adrenalin rush hunting rabbits as I do deer hunting. Something about sitting up in a tree and hearing those footsteps just gets me. 
I can't really compare the two though. I rabbit hunt mostly for the love of the dog work. Watching those hounds beat the brush and track, doing what they were bred to do, and loving every minute of it is pretty rewarding.
I convinced my younger brother (15yrs old) to come out and sit with me tonight. I was hoping so bad we'd see something - ANYTHING... but, nothing. Not even a stinking squirrel would come out and entertain us! We walked back up to the house and I said - "Well - that's deer hunting. A lot of the time you're just not going to see anything" He said "I think I'd like rabbit hunting better." I agreed. I think rabbit hunting (or any small game hunting) is the perfect thing to get youngsters involved in hunting. You don't have to sit still, you don't have to be perfectly quiet, and there's always action. 
So for him... I guess he'd choose small game.


----------



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)

Deer season is fun for about ten days and then i am sick of cutting up deer. **** hunting the rest of the year is the best


----------

